# Schnellkurs zum Heimchirurgen



## AMUN (29 März 2008)

*Schnellkurs zum Heimchirurgen*

In Zeiten steigender Gesundheitskosten kann man es sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr leisten krank zu werden. Für den Fall, dass es halt doch mal passiert, hier ein Do-it-yourself Schnellkurs zum Heimchirurgen.

Diese Tätigkeit verspricht nicht nur kurzweilige Stunden im trauten Heim, sondern bringt Ihnen auch höchste Anerkennung im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis.

*1. Voraussetzungen*

Medizinische Kenntnisse sind nicht vonnöten, sie erleichtern Ihnen aber das Verständnis der nun folgenden Anleitung. Vorausgesetzt wird hingegen, dass Sie einige Operationsszenen aus der "Schwarzwaldklinik", dem "Krankenhaus am Rande der Stadt" oder ähnlichen Sendungen gesehen haben. Schauen Sie den dort praktizierenden Fachleuten genau auf die Finger. Bei Ihrer späteren Arbeit werden Ihnen die in diesen lehrreichen Sendungen gezeigten Tricks und Kunstgriffe sehr zustatten kommen. Prüfen Sie sich bei der folgenden Frage genau und ehrlich: Wird Ihnen beim Anblick von Blut flau im Magen, löst es bei Ihnen Brechreiz oder Schwindelgefühle aus? Wenn Sie diese Frage bejahen müssen, brauchen Sie nicht weiterzulesen. Sammeln Sie lieber Briefmarken. Selbstverständlich setze ich bei Ihnen handwerkliches Geschick und Freude an praktischer Arbeit voraus. Doch nun soll es endlich losgehen.

*2. Die Räumlichkeiten*

Wichtig ist die Wahl des richtigen Arbeitsraumes für Ihren Heim-OP. Die Erfahrung vieler Hobby-Chirurgen spricht gegen die Nutzung von Schlaf- oder Wohnzimmern, da Blut unschöne Flecken auf Bettwäsche oder in Teppichen hinterlässt. Als geeignete Räume haben sich hingegen das Bad oder die Küche erwiesen. Beide sind leicht zu reinigen und vermitteln durch gekachelte Wände eine professionelle Atmosphäre (wichtig, wenn Sie Zuschauer eingeladen haben!).

*Vorteile der Küche:*

Operationsbesteck liegt zum Teil in den Schubladen bereit.

Instrumente können auf dem Herd abgekocht werden.

*Vorteil des Bades:*

Zu besonders blutigen Eingriffen kann der Patient in die Badewanne gelegt werden (Abfluss kein Problem).

*Was man alles braucht*

An Hand der folgenden Aufstellung werden Sie vielleicht überrascht feststellen, dass man mit geringem Aufwand an Material und Personal bereits recht hübsche und eindrucksvolle Eingriffe vornehmen kann.

*Sie benötigen:*

OP-Tisch (Tapeziertisch, Sperrholzplatte auf der Badewanne)

Skalpelle (scharfe Küchenmesser oder Allzweckmesser)

diverse Zangen (finden sich im Werkzeugkasten)

Narkotika wie starke Schlafmittel oder Chloroform

Desinfektionsmittel (Brennspiritus, Domestos)

Weiße oder besser grüne OP-Schürze, dazu passende Haube

Gummihandschuhe (finden sich in jedem Haushalt unter der Spüle)

verschiedene Nadeln und starkes Nähgarn

1 Schere

1 Fuchsschwanz (für Amputationen)

1 Schlagbohrmaschine mit Bohrern verschiedener Stärke

1 Assistenten oder 1 Krankenschwester (vielleicht übernimmt ein Freund oder die Ehefrau diese Rolle)

1 guter Anwalt für missglückte Erstlingswerke (Fachterminus: Kunstfehler)

2-3 Freiwillige zum Üben (nicht die besten Freunde verwenden)


Bevor wir voll einsteigen sollten Sie sich noch einige Fachausdrücke aneignen. Für die eigentliche Arbeit ist ihre Bedeutung unerheblich, es hebt aber Ihr Image, wenn Sie hin und wieder einen anwenden. Fraktur, Hydronephrose, Amputation, Hypotonie, Nekrose, Embolie, Infusion, Incubation, Hypochondrie, Kastration, Exitus, Metamorphose usw. Auch hier sind die lehrreichen Arztserien im Fernsehen sehr zu empfehlen. An Hand einer einfachen Blinddarmoperation (besonders geeignet für Anfänger) will ich Sie in die hohe Schule der Chirurgie einführen. Halten Sie sich bitte zunächst genau und Schritt für Schritt an die Anweisung. Später, mit wachsender Erfahrung, können Sie Ihrer Phantasie freien Lauf lassen (Hirnchirurgie, Transplantationen, ect.). Haben Sie stets Geduld und lassen Sie sich von unvermeidlichen Rückschlägen nicht entmutigen. Merke: "Übung macht den Meister". Sauerbruch soll schon gesagt haben: "Chirurgen sind eigentlich auch nur Handwerker".

*4. Die Operation*

*1. Operationsvorbereitung und Narkose*

Vor Beginn der Operation sollte Ihr OP-Raum kurz gereinigt werden. Legen Sie bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich Ihre Instrumente bereit. Besprechen Sie mit dem Patienten kurz die Operation, erläutern Sie ihm, was Sie vorhaben und erklären Sie ihm die Instrumente, die Sie benutzen wollen. Achten Sie auf einen stets seriösen Gesichtsausdruck (siehe Dr.Brinkmann), Ihr Patient wird dann unbegrenztes Vertrauen zu Ihnen haben. Bitten Sie jetzt den Patienten, sich soweit wie für den Eingriff nötig freizumachen und sich mit dem Rücken auf den OP-Tisch zu legen. Mit Brennspiritus (ein Allzweckreiniger tut es auch) desinfizieren Sie die Haut in der Umgebung der geplanten Schnittstelle. Wir schreiten jetzt zur Narkose. Welche Narkotika Sie einsetzen bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Bewährt, weil jederzeit zugänglich, sind Schlaftabletten und Chloroform. Bevor Sie den ersten Schnitt vornehmen, überzeugen Sie sich bitte davon, dass Ihr Patient auch wirklich im Land der Träume ist. Lassen Sie Ihn bis hundert zählen. Versagt ihm die Sprache, ist es soweit. Wer ganz sicher gehen will, piekt den Patienten mit einer Nadel in die Fußsohle. Stellen Sie unbedingt für die Gesamtdauer der Operation ausreichende Betäubung sicher. Nichts ist so unangenehm, wie ein geöffneter Patient, der plötzlich vom Tisch springt. Jetzt noch schnell die Hände und Arme gewaschen und Gummihandschuhe übergestreift.

*2. Der Eingriff*

Sind Sie soweit, kann es losgehen? Erklären Sie Ihren Zuschauern auf unterhaltsame Weise die Schritte, die Sie vornehmen. (Vor Zuschauern sollten Sie allerdings erst nach etwas Praxis auftreten.) Wenn Sie nicht genau wissen, wo Sie den Schnitt ansetzen sollen, dann lassen Sie sich von einem am Blinddarm operierten Bekannten seine Narbe zeigen. Sie wissen dann auch, wie eine gut verheilte Naht aussehen soll. Setzen Sie Ihren Einschnitt ungefähr oberhalb der rechten Leistenbeuge an. Achten Sie unbedingt auf die richtige Seite! Einige Hobbychirurgen waren schon höchst verwirrt, weil Sie den Blinddarm nicht finden konnten. Sie hatten den Patienten auf der falschen Seite geöffnet. Wenn Sie mit dem Messer nicht mehr weiterkommen, lassen Sie sich von Ihrem Assistenten eine Geflügelschere reichen. Damit ist das Durchtrennen der Bauchdecke ein Kinderspiel. Irgendwann wird Sie das bei dieser Prozedur anfallende Blut stören. Lassen Sie es von Ihrem Assistenten mit einem Schlucksauger entfernen. Auf Grund der hohen Saugleistung dieser vielseitigen Geräte muss darauf geachtet werden, dass vom Patienten noch benötigte Organe nicht mit aufgesaugt werden. Mit einigen Krokoklemmen oder Wäscheklammern halten Sie die frische Wunde offen. Vor Ihnen tut sich die geheimnisvolle Welt der Anatomie auf, die bisher den Halbgöttern in Weiß vorbehalten war! Nach einer Schweigeminute zu diesem denkwürdigen Augenblick machen Sie sich auf die Suche nach dem Appendix (Fachterminus für Blinddarm). Richtig, es ist die kleine unscheinbare Verlängerung des Dickdarms! Binden Sie den Appendix so nahe wie möglich am Dickdarm ab (Bindfaden). Jetzt schnell die Beißzange anfordern, und den Wurmfortsatz so nahe wie möglich am Dickdarm (aber oberhalb der Abbindung!) abkneifen. Perfekt! Der Rest ist ganz einfach. Bevor Sie die Wunde zunähen, überprüfen Sie bitte, dass Sie nichts im Bauch des Patienten zurückgelassen haben (gutes Werkzeug ist teuer). Falls Sie mit Nadel und Faden nicht gut umgehen können, lassen Sie sich das von Frau oder Freundin zeigen.

*3. Nachsorge*

Das schwierigste haben Sie jetzt geschafft. Achtung! Brennen Sie die Wunde nicht aus! So was gibt es nur in billigen amerikanischen Western. Wenn der Patient nach einiger Zeit wieder aufwacht, sagen Sie ihm, dass alles gut gegangen ist und er nach Hause gehen darf. Weisen Sie ihn darauf hin, dass er sich noch ein paar Tage schonen sollte. Falls Sie die Möglichkeit haben, zeigen Sie Ihr Werk einem erfahrenen Chirurgen, er wird Ihnen gerne wertvolle Tipps geben, was Sie beim nächsten Mal noch besser machen können. Übrigens, der leidenschaftliche Heimchirurg legt seinen ersten Blinddarm in Spiritus und stellt ihn zur Zierde und Erinnerung in eine Vitrine oder auf den Fernseher. Sollte der Patient auch nach längerer Wartezeit nicht erwachen, rufen Sie Ihren Anwalt an. Er wird den Rest für Sie regeln.

*Schlusswort*

Nach diesem Kurs dürfen Sie sich zum erlauchten Kreis großer Hobby-Chirurgen zählen. Nehmen Sie jede Herausforderung an, die sich Ihnen bietet, Ruhm und Anerkennung sind Ihnen gewiss!


----------



## maierchen (29 März 2008)

Gibts das auch für Baumhäuser?
SUper:thumbup:


----------



## paps51 (23 März 2010)

Hallo anstelle vom Nähen kann man auch den Tacker verwenden
;-)


----------



## BlueLynne (24 März 2010)

Domestos ist gut, dann ist der Patient nämlich weggeätzt.

Dann erledigt sich das mit dem Kunstfehler von selbst stattdessen greift die Produkthaftung, spart Anwaltskosten !!

Desinfektion von innen mit Vodka z.B. (russische Methode praktisch erprobt, gilt daher auch als praktiziertes/übliches Verfahren) etwa erspart aufwendige äußerliche Behandlung und führt zu großerer Lockerheit des Patienten bei anstehenden Eingriffen uuunnnddddd Entscheidungen, den Zeitpunkt nicht verpassen, an dem Delirium - also Narkose - eingeleitet werden muß: Faustregel: Körpergewicht durch 40 = Menge in Liter an "Vodka" (= Menge-Rüthli-Basis Faktor)

je nach Ausgang kann der Patient dann entweder zur Polizei in die Ausnüchterungszelle oder ins Krankenhaus wegen Trunkenheit bei Selbstverstümmelung geliefert werden, erspart ggfs. die Entsorgung, nur Restmüll darf in die Tonne

denn der Umgang mit der Geflügelschere will gelernt sein, so mal ein Hähnchen durchschneiden oder einen Regenwurm durchtrennen reicht da nicht, mindestens eine Woche Dönerbude Döner schneiden, elektrisch hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm, da rattert es doch gleich schon mal richtig. Außerdem lernt man da den richtigen Griff, keine Fisimatenten, einfach runter mit den Dingern, und dann die Frage zum Patienten, ob er es mit allem möchte ?????!!!!!


----------

